# Our new Toy Poodle pup



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

For my Daughters 8th birthday


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks just like a stuffed animal. Way way way too cute!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

They are so cute as puppies. I remember when my miniature poodle looked like a little cotton ball. I am sure your daughter is or will be so happy.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

She darling, I love her. Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness! I have been wanting a toy/mini poodle....is he apricot?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Very cute 

She is very young though. It would be good to get her into a puppy play class as soon as her vaccines are done. She will need to learn the social manners she's missing out on.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Cute! I have always rescued older dogs, but that puppy sure is adorable! How old is s/he?


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

She's adorable! Your daughter is going to be so stoked!!


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Omgoodness! I have been wanting a toy/mini poodle....is he apricot?


 Yes she is.


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

OakHollowRanch said:


> Cute! I have always rescued older dogs, but that puppy sure is adorable! How old is s/he?


 6 weeks and 4 days old.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Awww she's adorable!! I love poodles! They're just so smart and friendly. And the non shedding is a nice plus too. Lol


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

ciwheeles said:


> Awww she's adorable!! I love poodles! They're just so smart and friendly. And the non shedding is a nice plus too. Lol


 She does seem to be smart....never had a SMART dog before LOL. Just six weeks and right away using the puppy pad. No accidents yet, and no wimpering at night. She is so quiet. The whole family is fighting for their time with the puppy even my husband. My daughter has to keep reminding everyone that its her puppy and her birthday present. (cute)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So adorable ! I love poodles  I had a standard apricot I adopted from a friend but I had to rehome her cause she was fighting with my older matriarch dog and I couldn't have that , way to much chance of one of them getting really hurt. Female dogs fights can be really bad if not deadly. I tried , but i was living alone at the time.
Anyways , I miss her very much . I want to snuggle that puppy up , so stinkin cute !!!!! Did you get her from a breeder ?


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

So cute! Poodles are incredibly smart. My mom has a standard chocolate poodle and a 2nd gen golden doodle. They are such characters! Are you going to let your daughter name her?


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Glad you are enjoying her! At six weeks old, she should really be with her mom for another two weeks in order to learn basic behavior and get all the nutrients she needs from her mom's milk. It is actually a law in some states, including CA, and quality breeders often wait as long as 12 weeks. Definitely enroll her in puppy classes once she has her basic vaccines and try to feed her good quality puppy food (grain free wet food would be best for now). It also would be beneficial to add some raw goat milk to her food for at least two more weeks. It might be harder to potty train her too, but with plenty of love, hopefully she will turn out great. Just know the difference between a backyard breeder and responsible breeder next time you add a little fluff ball to your life.


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

FarmerInaDress said:


> So cute! Poodles are incredibly smart. My mom has a standard chocolate poodle and a 2nd gen golden doodle. They are such characters! Are you going to let your daughter name her?


 My eight year old can really come up with some strange names  . So I give her several choices of names to pick from, and she pick the name Daisy for her new pup.

My daughters name is Rose.

Turned out to be the perfect pair, Rose & Daisy.


----------

